# Does having no cat increase aot of HP



## super200sx (Jul 16, 2003)

Does having no cat increase alot of HP an does anyone know how much Hp it will increase


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Zero. There is _no_ point in taking off your cat unless you're running a high-boost or high-compression track-only car. Some dyno tests have even shown a drop in peak horsepower after gutting the cat.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

And the environment will thank you for it....


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

super200sx said:


> *Does having no cat increase alot of HP an does anyone know how much Hp it will increase *


Well...actually...if you had a weight to hp ratio of 10lbs/1hp
Then loosing 10lbs might help out!
LOL!
Yeah plus you'll never pass emissions...
WTF!!!?? You would take it to the car inspection store...and LOL! I could just imagine the look on their faces when they see no cat on your car!


----------



## super200sx (Jul 16, 2003)

Florida dosnt have emssions that was back in the early 90's


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

super200sx said:


> *Florida dosnt have emssions that was back in the early 90's *


The disadvantages out weight any small advantage... It will screw up your 02 sensors and send errors to the ECU...removing the cat is old school


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

It will just probably make more noise than anything else. There is no point in removing your cat unless you're running a turbo. You'll accomplish noting except kill a few plants and make a little more noise.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

super200sx said:


> *Florida dosnt have emssions that was back in the early 90's *


Really??? Is this true? No wonder peeps down there don't know how to vote properly! All that bad airs gotten to their brains! J/k!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Estis Fatuus said:


> *It will just probably make more noise than anything else. There is no point in removing your cat unless you're running a turbo. You'll accomplish noting except kill a few plants and make a little more noise. *


 Very true. My neighbor has a 96 200SX, and has SRI/Headers/Custom Magnaflow exahaust with NO cat...that car is loud as a mother f*ker, and it kind of gets annoying after a while, ya know?


----------



## zakezuke (Mar 22, 2003)

Actually strangly enough... I know that I had two toyotas a 76 and 79 respectifly. the earlier without a cat was rated at 90hp where the 79 was rated at 75hp. Key diffrences being the earlier no cat but a smog pump and consitently lower emmitions, where the 79 had EGR and a cat. Gas milage between the two was very diffrent, roughly 30mpg on the 79 vs 40mpg on the 76. This is an observed diffrence, not from the book spec.


----------



## super200sx (Jul 16, 2003)

Yo thanx guy for all the input im not goin to be emovin my cat


----------

